# لماذا نحن مسيحييون و لسنا نصاري(بحث)



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

ازيكم يا جماعه

عاملين ايه

انا حبيت النهارده احط بحث جبته من منتدي مشهور اوي مختلفه معاه بس بحث رائع

قولت احطه هنا و ازود عليه للفائده العظمي و لبيان الجهل

لماذا انا مسيحي و لست نصراني:



> *سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع  الجميع*
> 
> *هذا الموضوع نشرح للأخوة المسلمين اننا لسنا نصارى  *
> 
> ...




*انتهي الكلام من منتدي المسيحيين العرب

اضافتي انا علي الكلام و تنقيحي:

كلمه نصراني خاطئه لسبب كارثي جدا

ان ترجمتها بالانجليزيه Nazarene 

تمام

في تراجم القرأن الحاليه تترجم الكلمه christian و ليس Nazarene


و هذا تحريف كما قلنا لان لو ترجمنا ترجمه القران الانجلش لتترجم الكلمه الي مسيحيين بسبب كلمه Christians

لقد احتقر محمد كل المسيحيين

سواء كانوا من اصحاب الايمان الارثوذوكسي القويم في الطوائف الثلاث الحاليه الانجليين الكاثوليك الارثوذوكس الذين اعتمدوا الايمان المسلم من الرسل و الاباء الاوائل

او المهرطقين النصاري مثل الاريوسيين و الايبونيين و الملكانيين و النساطره

احتقر الجميع

و لقد ظن ان النصاري هما هما المسيحيين

(محدش قاله الفرق)

لما تترجم القرأن في الانجلش

المفروض مش تحرف و تقول Christians

قول Nazarene

لان هذا احق

و ساعتها سوف يظهر التناقض...........و ان محمد قد وضع المسيحيين و النصاري في نفس السله

اي ان الكاثوليكي يساوي بالنسطوري

و الانجيلي بالايبوني

و الارثوذوكسي بالغنوصي و الملكاني

اي عدل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


لمزيد من التوسع حول الايبونيين برجاء مراجعه ويكيبيديا


و مراجعه هذا السطر الخطير*



> Mainstream Islam charges mainstream Christianity with having corrupted the Bible. Some in the Muslim community  believe that the Ebionites (as opposed to Christians they encountered) were  faithful to the original teachings of Jesus with shared views about Jesus'  humanity, though the Islamic view of Jesus conflicts with the  Ebionites' views regarding the virgin birth and the crucifixion.[75]



_*يتهم المسلمون الغالبيه من المسيحيين بانهم حرفوا الكتاب المقدس و البعض من المسلمين يعتبرون الايبونيين هم اصحاب الايمان القويم بعكس من يخالطوهم من المسيحيين و بانهم كانوا مخلصون للتعاليم الاصليه للمسيح و بالرغم من ذلك تتعارض الرؤيه الاسلاميه مع الرؤيه الايبونيه فيما يختص بمسائل كالميلاد العذروي و الصلب (انتهي بترجمتي انا) *_

شئ غريب جدا ان يؤمن الايبونيين بالصلب و المسلمون لا

و يؤمن المسلمون بالميلاد العذروي و انكار الصلب



كان الايبونيون يعتقدون ان المسيحيون حرفوا الانجيل حقا و ان انجيل العبرانيين صواب 

و انتقلت تلك الرؤيه لمحمد فيما بعد 

و المصيبه انه لو كان انكر الميلاد العذروي لكنا صدقنا الايبونيين انهم اصحاب ايمان قويم ههههههههههههه

بس لعبها صح




سلام و نعمه المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*لى عودة دقيقة .........
*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

> شئ غريب جدا ان يؤمن الايبونيين بالصلب و المسلمون لا
> 
> و يؤمن المسلمون بالميلاد العذروي و انكار الصلب



بأختصار اختي العزيزة..

بحثك رائع وعميق 

انما هنا سأقول :

الجماعة او انهم لا يقراؤن او لا يسمح لهم بالقراءة..

عندهم اية تقول..((سلام عليّ يو ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا))

الولادة هنا اعترفوا بالولادة والموت وبالرجوع لدينونة العالم.

اسماء الله عندهم منها العادل..

اين العدل لما يأتي الرب بانسان لا ذنب له ويصلبه عن المسيح..

وعن رداً على شيه به العبارة التي يقولونها..

truthseeker5

الشكر الك لانك اتحتِ لي بهذا المضمع ان

ابدي رأياً متواضع..

سلام المسيح معك دوماً


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 يناير 2010)

بحث رائع ياتروث ..
القرأن لم يذكر المسيحين من قريب او بعيد ...
القرأن لا يعرف من نحن !!!
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

هوا ان لاقيت المقال الرائع دا لمدير منتدي المسيحيين العرب 

و رغم اني لا اتفق معه اطلاقا الا ان بحثه رائع

بس انا بقي كنت شايفه انه ناقص جزئيه الترجمه الي الانجليزيه و الايبونيين دي

كملت انا البحث


فعلا فيه لبس خطييييييييير

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
المجد لك يارب لانك قلت ( انا الرب بنيت المنهدمة وغرست المقفرة)
المجد لك يارب لانك قلت (انا هو الرب حارسها اسقيها ليلا ونهارا لئلا يوقع احد بها)
طبعا انت فاهمة انا اقصد ايه

اما عن البحث هو ليس قيما فى ذاته لانه قديم ومعروف لكن قيمته الحقيقية فى بحثك انت عنه
اذا سمحت لى ان اضيف بعض المعلومات ، الابيونيين هم اليعاقبة اى اتباع يعقوب الرسول وكانوا يؤمنون بيسوع كنبى مرسل من الله وكان لهم بعض تعاليمهم الخاصة مثل الافراط فى الإحسان حتى على الطير والحيوان وتعبدهم وخلوتهم فى الكهوف والمغاير، وذكر ابو موسى الحريرى فى كتابه قس ونبى ان محمد قبل إسلامه كان يتردد على رهبان هذة البدعة وكان يتبع تعاليمهم مثل تغذية الطيور والحيوانات لما فيها من ثواب، بل وكان يختلى بنفسه لأيام داخل غار حراء ممارسا طقوس هذة الطائفة.
ويذكر ابو موسى محاولة انتحار محمد برمى نفسه من فوق جبل بعد موت القس ورقة بن نوفل والسبب كما هو مذكور بالسنة ان بعد موت ورقة انقطع الوحى ولم يأتيه جبريل لفترات طويلة مما جعل محمد يشك ان ما كان يسمعه من جبريل مجرد تخيلات و أوهام.

لا أريد ان اقدم لك الشكر على مجهودك لأن ذلك ليس بمجهودك الشخصى ولكن روح الله الساكن فيك
تحياتى لعروس المسيح وهو الاسم الذى تستحقينه عوضا عن truthseeker والذى اتمنى ان يتغير يوما ما.

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك علاء

ربنا يخليك علي كلامك البحث قديم بس انا حطاه للمؤمنين الجدد مثلي و للمسلمين لكي يعلموا الفرق بين مسيحي و نصراني

و عشان كلمه متنصر دي تتمحيييييييييي انتوا ما ترضوش بكلمه نصراني انا لا ارضي بكلمه متنصر لان دي متاخده من دي انتبهوا بقي

انا استحق اسم عروس المسيح يا لهوييييييييييي عمري ما اطول ابدا دانا زي توما و بطرس ايماني ضعيف و الرب بيقويه 

truthseeker

للاسف جمبيه رقم خمسه عشان جيت اسجل كان لازم اضيفه عشان شكل الاسم باين متاخد قبلا

عموما هدور علي لقب اقوي و اغيره بس الناس عرفتني كدا خلاص هههههههههه شهره بقي

سلام المسيح يا علاء


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 يناير 2010)

> انا استحق اسم عروس المسيح يا لهوييييييييييي عمري ما اطول ابدا دانا زي توما و بطرس ايماني ضعيف و الرب بيقويه


كل انسان آمن بالمسيح يستحق فعلا هذا اللقب ( عروس المسيح )

ممتازة يا تروث .. الموضوع حلو .. ومفيد وخاصة للاخرين ,, عجبتنى الكلمة دى


> *وكان منهم القس ورقة ابن نوفل أسقف مكة وخديجة أبناء عم محمد من قرابه بعيده وتزوج محمد من خديجة طبقاً للعقيدة الأبيونية النصرانية وعقد العقد كاهن نصرانى هو ورقة ابن نوفل أسقف مكة وظل محمد أمينا فى زواجه النصرانى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة حتى ماتت خديجة *



لن اضيف اى تعليق .. وسأترك التعليق للقارئ


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2010)

*شكرا تروث على البحث الرائع

نحن مسيحين القرأن لم يفهم عقيدتنا

شوه صورة المسيحية لدى عقول المسلمين

بعدم معرفته الفرق بين المسيحى والنصرانى

دى حلقة للاخ رشيد من برنامج سؤال جرئ

بتتكلم عن الموضوع ده شوفى مراوغات المسلمين فى انكار الحقيقة عبر الاتصالات

http://islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode122/tabid/1393/Default.aspx

الجزء التانى
http://islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode123/tabid/1397/Default.aspx*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

ليه عقيدتنا صح ليه ههههههههه

ما لسه واحد داخل بيقولي انتوا مشركين دلوقتي هههههههههههه حد يرد عليه يا جماعه احسن انا جالي شلل عصبي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2010)

*نشكر  بحثك ومجهودك الرائع جدا​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 يناير 2010)

بحث جميل بجد كمان ضفتي لينا معلومات طيبة وتصحيح جميل عن الفروقات 
مرسي 
ربنا يعوضك عن تعبك 
محبتي ليكي​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أبريل 2010)

للرفع


----------



## سميه (12 أبريل 2010)

هلا فيكم اخوتي
ارجو لا نتبه الى ما اقوله
القران الكريم ذكر المسيحين
با سم النصا ر ى والنصا رى انهم اصلا ناصرو عيسى عليه السلام
حين قال من انصاري الى الله قا ل نحن انصار الله
ذكرهم القران با النصا رى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

احنا يا ستي مش بنحب التسميه دي هتفرضوها علينا

ناس لا يؤمنون بقراءنكم اصلا انه كتاب الهي تقوموا تفرضوا علينا اسم مش بنحبه

اقري البحث تاني هتعرفي انها تسميه غلط

و المفروض تترجم كلمه نصاري في القرأن الانجلش nazareens و لكن مترجميكم لغرض في نفس يعقوب مكسوفين منها و عاملينها christians 

يعني مسيحيين

ان كانت التسميه كما قوللتي من نصره المسيح لوجب تسميتنا بالناصريين او الناصرين

لكن نصاري دي حقيره اوي ولا تطلع الا من يهودي او ايبوني بيكره المسيحيين الاصليين


----------



## الروح النارى (12 أبريل 2010)

*شـــــــــكراااً ليــ أختى تروت ــــك*

*موضوع رااائع جداااً*

*المسيح بيارك حياتك*​


----------



## rania79 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

هايل بجد يا تروث
شرح وافى وجميل
ربى يباركك


----------

